# A/C problemwith NA 1995



## richlo (Aug 5, 2005)

Today I recharged my A/C and had to change the fuse out since that was out. I then notice that my a/c controller on the dashboard does not lite up so when I turn the knob to the 1,2,3,4 positions, air comes out but its not a/c or even heat - the buttons above to control the airflow positions dont work either, the a/c push button doesn lite up also ...

whats my next step to check..

btw..the heat work with no problem over the winter and the A/C never worked all summer - I finally put some time to recharging it and I figured out there is more problems than just the recharging and fuse change that was out (changed the one under the steering column - it was out)

Excuse my ignorance as I am not a mechanic - just being able to add the recharge to it was monumental.


----------



## richlo (Aug 5, 2005)

richlo said:


> Today I recharged my A/C and had to change the fuse out since that was out. I then notice that my a/c controller on the dashboard does not lite up so when I turn the knob to the 1,2,3,4 positions, air comes out but its not a/c or even heat - the buttons above to control the airflow positions dont work either, the a/c push button doesn lite up also ...
> 
> whats my next step to check..
> 
> ...



Never mind...I cant believe that I made a mistake...I had put the bad fuse in instead of putting the new one...once that was in the AC controller worked..I actually had to recharge the a/c because it never worked the first time because the fuse was out (go ahead and laugh :givebeer: :givebeer: )..Once i got through my almost two cans and the guage read FULL...I went back in the car and the air was working


----------

